# T-58?



## mash head (22/2/14)

Hi all, Ive whacked a beer down with this yeast thinking it might be interesting, but have found it to be one cloudy Mofo. Its been in the fermenter for nearly 1 week @20 c and is pretty well done but I would like it to settle/flocculate which it seems its not going to in a hurry. Ive held off transferring it to a secondary hoping to see it clear. What should I do transfer it any way, crash chill, or use some sort of flocculation agent.
The beer tastes ok but the gravity is up a few points on where I think it should be.
I imagine bottle conditioning with this will also produce cloudy results.
Appreciate any helpful thoughts.


----------



## NewtownClown (22/2/14)

The yeast is doing what it is meant to do. It flocculates into a powdery sediment that is easily resuspended into the beer when agitated.
You picked the wrong yeast if you wanted to brew a clear beer.
That said, you could cc, use gelatine and filter... or live with it


----------



## Not For Horses (22/2/14)

I've just started drinking a T58 amber ale that is fairly clear. Bottle conditioned too.
I noticed that it said medium floculation on the pack but mine is probably a bit clearer than medium.
I fermented this one for two weeks so I reckon leave it a bit longer.


----------



## DeGarre (22/2/14)

Yes, leave it longer, IIRC I had it around 21 days or so.


----------



## Mardoo (22/2/14)

Agreed. I've found it slows down near the end and may need to be agitated a couple times. Give it some time, and fine it later if you want a clear beer.


----------



## mash head (22/2/14)

Thanks guys it sounds like this isn't the yeast to use if you like a clean beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/2/14)

I got a Belgian blonde very clear with it.

Used it over the Tassie winter in my hot water system cupboard and got some excellent bubble gum from this and dead clear after a couple of weeks. 

It was for SWMBO and she loved it.


----------



## TheCarbinator (22/2/14)

mash head said:


> Thanks guys it sounds like this isn't the yeast to use if you like a clean beer.


It is an awesome yeast though.

Give it a swirl and let it ferment a bit more.


----------



## fcmcg (22/2/14)

Yeah look I used it in a set recipe for a wit...
It didn't finish near where I wanted it (1.015 from 1.052)
It gives some nice phenol tastes ...
Doesn't clear easily , 
Cheers 
Ferg


----------



## mash head (23/2/14)

*Lord raja. I would be interested to know weather you filtered the beer, and kegged or just let it settle and bottled. I am planning on the second option but will decant to secondary soon. I think I will minimise any stirring in the hope that the cake solidifys a bit.*


----------



## Ross (23/2/14)

Mash head, you say the beer has been fermenting for less than a week and the beer is not at final gravity yet. Why do you expect it to be clear? It's still fermenting, just give it time. Only transfer to secondary if if and when you want to bulk prime, otherwise just leave it alone and bottle straight from primary fermenter. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mash head (20/3/14)

To finish this off. The beer was bottled about 2 weeks ago and still cloudier than I am used to after something like 4 weeks in the fermenter. The OG never did come down to where I would normaly get it to with other strains of yeast, that could have been a mash fuckup though and wont worry on 1 experience with this yeast. Any way after only a couple of weeks in the bottle is has cleared to be a very clean beer if you don't disturb the sediment. Tastes OK but still needs time in bottle.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/4/14)

mash head said:


> *Lord raja. I would be interested to know weather you filtered the beer, and kegged or just let it settle and bottled. I am planning on the second option but will decant to secondary soon. I think I will minimise any stirring in the hope that the cake solidifys a bit.*


Sorry, just picked this up.

I bottled it and didn't filter. As per Ross' comments above, let it ferment, gave it another couple of weeks to clear up and then bottled. Nothing particularly magical, just time.

Down here in Tasmania, I don't have temp control (other than Hot Water System cupboard at 20 degrees in winter, tile floor at 20 degrees in summer) as I did in BNE, so not even a cold crash.


----------



## Yob (9/4/14)

I'm using T58 for the first time atm, volcanic comes to mind, it's in a 20L ferment and is still pushing at the gladwrap, got it at 18 and plan on adding candi sugar to it bit by bit starting at 6 days onto ferment, possibly adding high gravity yeast as well. 

Question, for candi sugar additions, how much per addition? I was thinking 175ml + a smattering of dex diluted in 100ml boiled water? Never played with candi sugar either so plenty of firsts going on here


----------



## mje1980 (9/4/14)

I've only done it once or twice, but I added 800g dissolved in 800ml water in 2 separate additions to a tripel. Worked fine and boosted the temp nicely. Be ready for a yeast explosion though !


----------



## manticle (9/4/14)

I do 200g lots.


----------



## Yob (9/4/14)

Yeah I was thinking 3 or 4 smaller additions.. Do you also dilute in boiled water Manticle or just bung it in?


----------

